# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Mods: Provenance (Cherchez un jeu de mots tout seul)

## ShinSH

J'adore découvrir un nouveau mod solo. A chaque fois, je découvre un nouvel environnement, ou une interprétation différente de l'univers d'Half Life. En revanche, ce que j'aime un peu moins, c'est que je m'efforce de les terminer à chaque fois avant de vous en parler, pour ne passer à coté de rien. L'auteur de Provenance a peut être pensé à moi, en offrant une aventure très courte (une heure à peine), et très intense.
 Vous réveillant dans la fameuse salle d'expérimentation d'Half Life 1 longtemps après la catastrophe, vous devrez vous frayer un chemin parmi différents dangers, qu'ils viennent du premier, ou du second opus du jeu. Vous retrouvez les marines et les zombies scientifiques, alors que les Combines seront plus collants que jamais. L'auteur s'essaye à un peu tout dans son mod, allant du combat classique à de l'infiltration, un peu d'horreur, et une intrigue impliquant un changement de héros. Malheureusement, on reste sur notre faim une fois Provenance terminé, celui-ci posant les bases d'un environnement passionnant. Reste à espérer qu'on ait droit à une suite.

Voir la news (9 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## JCLB

Merci pour ces 2 MOD (cette news + celle d'avant)
ça occupe le week-end les bons mods.

----------


## ShinSH

Pas de soucis, j'aurais du vous en parler un peu plus tot pendant la semaine, mais qques soucis de santé et une grosse fatigue en ont décidé autrement. Au moins vous aurez plus de temps pour y jouer le week end  ::):

----------


## JCLB

Étonnant que la news ne fasse pas allusion à l'adresse du site officiel: phallus-palace.com  :^_^:

----------


## Raphyo

Yeah, je m'en vais éssayer de suite, touts ces mods sont de vrais petit bonheur en bits  :Emo:

----------


## Doric

Mods: Provenance, l'herbe est plus verte chez le voisin.
Mods: Provenance côte d'azur.



... Désolé.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Znokiss !!! Qu'as-tu fais de Doric ??? ::o:

----------


## afterburner

Pas trop compris...Ce mod s'inscrit chronologiquement où dans l'univers? Quelques jours après Half Life 1? Ou des années après? (vu qu'il y a le Combine)... Tout le monde s'en fout mais c'est une question qui mérite d'etre posée.

----------


## phsept

Tiens et une question encore plus intéressante : est-ce que ça ne devrait pas être "tous seuls" le titre ? Ou bien si?

----------


## Eklis

> Pas trop compris...Ce mod s'inscrit chronologiquement où dans l'univers? Quelques jours après Half Life 1? Ou des années après? (vu qu'il y a le Combine)... Tout le monde s'en fout mais c'est une question qui mérite d'etre posée.


Je suis pas sûr que l'auteur se soit embarrassé de considérations sur la cohérence de son mod... Enfni ShinSH me corrigera peut-être, j'y ai même pas joué en fait.  ::(: 




> Tiens et une question encore plus intéressante : est-ce que ça ne devrait pas être "tous seuls" le titre ? Ou bien si?


Je crois que "tout seuls" c'est bon, "tous" insisterait davantage sur le fait qu'on doit TOUS le faire.  ::):

----------


## albany

Je viens d'y jouer, enfin essayer serait plus exact.

Des idées, du boulot mais aussi des bugs, des problèmes de réglage de difficulté, c'est TRES court et y a pas de fin... Ou alors c'est un bug de plus.

3 fois que je le refais, obligé d'activer le code noclip pour me débloquer trois fois au même endroit et ça finit systématiquement par un écran noir.

Ca aurait ete une alpha ou une démonstration, ok, mais c'est censé être une release, je conseillerais d'éviter donc.

----------


## ShinSH

J'avais oublié d'en parler, mais les anglophiles ayant lu le post original du créateur du mod l'auront remarqué, le jeu bloque sur un écran noir à sa fin.




> I didn't really wanna mention it but this was made as a portfolio piece -- a quick run-through of various settings, a puzzle or two, a battle arena experience, and some cool ramp-up to an end. Don't take your black screens and lousy computer crashes too seriously. And yeah, the black screen at the end should have discontinued the game but game_end is broken. Whoops.


Au passage, albany, si tu parles d'un problème de réglage de difficulté pour la séquence ou l'on récupère le pistolet avec des marines autour, c'est simplement parce que tu fonces dans le tas alors que t'as une indication te disant d'y aller discrétos.

J'ai prévenu, ce mod est ultra court, mais il est tellement agréable et bien foutu (mis à part le bug de fin) que ca serait dommage de passer à coté.

----------


## albany

> J'avais oublié d'en parler, mais les anglophiles ayant lu le post original du créateur du mod l'auront remarqué, le jeu bloque sur un écran noir à sa fin.
> 
> 
> 
> Au passage, albany, si tu parles d'un problème de réglage de difficulté pour la séquence ou l'on récupère le pistolet avec des marines autour, c'est simplement parce que tu fonces dans le tas alors que t'as une indication te disant d'y aller discrétos.
> 
> J'ai prévenu, ce mod est ultra court, mais il est tellement agréable et bien foutu (mis à part le bug de fin) que ca serait dommage de passer à coté.


Non je te rassure, j'aime bien foncer dans le tas mais quand c'est marqué sur l'écran d'y aller mollo je sais aussi le faire.  :;): 

Bon je vais être honnête, j'ai testé les deux versions de ce passage  ::P:

----------


## PrinceGITS

La difficulté est quand même mal dosée...
J'en suis au passage où on monte dans le "métro" et avec 90 de vie et 100 de bouclier, je me retrouve à 15 de vie parce qu'il n'y a aucun couvert dans le métro !
Super pratique quand on connait l'IA de HL/HL2 qui aime bien prendre à revers...

----------


## ShinSH

Personnellement, je me suis planqué derrière les piliers, puis dans la salle qui venait de s'ouvrir. J'ai rushé le métro quand j'ai eu le sentiment que c'était un peu plus calme.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Le problème, c'est que comme pour les headcrabs, ils arrivent à l'infini...
Là, je viens de retenter et c'est passer nickel.
Par contre, le tripod est abusé. En restant au même endroit, des fois tu es tué par son gros rayon, des fois non, sans comprendre pourquoi...

Par contre, dommage pour la fin. Car on se retrouve comme un con à ne pas tout comprendre.

----------


## ShinSH

Le tripod? Merde, je croyais avoir fini le jeu au metro moi!

Pour les headcrabs, ils n'arrivent pas à l'infini, j'ai eu une montagne de cadavres en revanche.  ::):

----------


## Raphyo

En 15 minutes de jeux, j'ai eu 3 plantages du jeux. Il va falloir que je me re-motive avant de ré-éssayer... Cela dit ce que ce que j'ai pu jouer est bien sympa  ::):

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Le tripod? Merde, je croyais avoir fini le jeu au metro moi!
> 
> Pour les headcrabs, ils n'arrivent pas à l'infini, j'ai eu une montagne de cadavres en revanche.


Enfin, le strider quoi. Je ne me rappelais plus du nom.  ::P: 
Celui qu'il y a dans le metro.

J'ai pas tenté de tuer tous les headcrabs. J'ai couru au milieu.  ::P:

----------


## Dark Fread

Si l'auteur a réussi à transposer, ne serait-ce que 30% de l'ambiance de HL1 sur le moteur de HL², je l'embrasse.
Je teste ça ce soir.

----------

